# Collection date confirmed



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just got the confirmation that our Sun Ti will be ready for collection on Friday 2nd June.

We have been forwarned that the handover procedure takes up to 3 hours !! As this is our first motorhome, some of it will no doubt go "over our heads" however prepared I think we will be.


Any ideas about how to "retain" all this info.?

Starting to get excited now  - it's been a long wait since we placed our order in early December! 

Pilgrimphil


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If you have a handy cam ... record as the guy demonstrates. 
Or take pictures and hand written notes.. 

As you said, you will be so excited that a lot will go straight over your head, I would also take a hand over check list which you can download from this site..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Checklist*

Hi

The check list is an excellent idea - I have printed mine off ready for next Tuesday.

I have a horrible feeling I will feel "a bit cheeky" checking things off, but a minor problem spotted during handover will undoubtedly be rectified there and then, rather than a 100 mile journey home, to only then spot a fault. (Am I being negative or honest?)

Hope all goes to plan and if you do get stuck with anything, like I no doubt will, my first place to look will be here!

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

the problem we found was that the handover was more a this is how you work this rather than this is it working. if we bought another van i would go armed with a list of things and ask to actually see water going in and actually see hot water coming out of the tap etc. I know you might take up a fitter for a half day let alone 3 hours but its a lot easier for you to find out on the dealers forecourt than when in a field in the middle of nowhere. actually cook something etc etc. also fully check for water leaks from pipes etc.

have a good time

stew


----------



## Mollythedog (Aug 17, 2005)

We picked up our Knaus Sun TI 650MF from Belgium a few months ago. The demo took about two hours, of which I forgot about half, despite making copious notes.

Make sure you understand the heating controls, they can be confusing.

However reading the manuals when we returned soon sorted everything out.

Beware that many of the manuals you receive may be in German including those from Knaus. When I got back to England I ordered any manuals not in English, either from Knaus, from Renault or found them on the internet.

Hope you enjoy your Knaus, our is absolutely brilliant.

Kevin


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your suggestions - I have copied the Handover List(s) from this site and will use them as a basis for our own "must know/understand" list.

I had been advised that the heating system can be difficult to understand/follow, so will make sure that Mick (who I'm told is Lowdhams handover expert) goes through it more than once etc.

I've been told that all the Renault/Knaus manuals are in English, so that should help.

Roll on tomorrow afternoon! We will be staying overnight on Lowdhams compound area to make sure all is OK and if we have any problems/queries we can get them resolved on Saturday morning.

Will report back on our "experience" soon!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We are now the proud owners of our very own motorhome - the Knaus Sun Ti 650 ME sits snuggly on the purpose built hardstanding awaiting it's first adventure (tonight by the sound of it - to Hunstanton to see what bangs & crashes we now have after we loaded it up yesterday!)

All I can say is that the handover at Lowdhams at Nottingham was First Class (as has their service been all the way though the purchasing process) and we took copious notes about all the important bits like how the heater works etc. Lots of instruction manuals to pore over now!

The quality of build is excellent - the only (very, very minor) thing that we found was some polythene protection hadn't been removed very neatly on a bathroom cabinet ( sorted with a sharp stanley knife). If that is all we could find then we are happy bunnies!!

I suppose I'd better subscribe to MHF now!!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I have read most of the posts on here with interest. We pick up our 650MF this week and I would like to have a copy of the check list you referred to so that we can check everything before we leave Lowdhams. This is our first motorhome so I have no doubt we will miss most of the things we are being told. I have looked on the forums and can't see the download for a checklist anywhere can anyone help please??


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

We picked up our Knaus from Lowdhams last September. The handover commenced at 10am and took a couple of hours but we stayed at Lowdhams until about 5pm checking everything over and we were able to ask about anything requiring clarification. 
The suggestion made above that you make sure *you see things actually working* is a good one.

The whole process was, I feel, handled well by Lowdhams (Huddersfield) and by the time we left we were fairly happy with our knowledge of how things worked. We also stayed the first night at a nearby site so we could try everything out for real and return the next day or phone if we had any problems. This was not necessary and with the exception of a couple of teething problems which Lowdhams quickly sorted, we have been really pleased with our 1st MH.

Sorry I don't have a checklist but I think if you search this site you should be able to find what you need.

Hope you are as pleased with your Knaus as we have been.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Wytonknaus, try doing a search on this site using the words "handover,checklist". This should give you the information you need.
Brian


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Better still, go to Home/downloads/useful and scroll to page 2 where you will find what you want.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

When we picked up our new MH a couple of years ago, the hand over took about 2 hours and the dealer (Roper's of Catterick Bridge) booked us into a local site and we made sure we had a shot at using everything (including the blown air heating when it was not really necessary). We then visited the workshop the next day for reminders of what we had forgotten! This was despite being experienced MHers. We found this really reassuring for going away on our own and I would recommend an overnight near the dealers to everyone.

As an aside and off topic, I know, we really admired a British reg. Sun Ti on a campsite in France recently. Very impressive.

Sue


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help/comments folks.

Should be an interesting day tomorrow. Our first motorhome.

And to think we only went to the shop/showroom for a TV aerial point socket for the caravan. Most expensive TV socket we'll ever buy!

Tim


----------

